# What implement to use



## hustler54 (Jul 7, 2013)

Hey everyone, I'm new to the forum and a proud new owner of a 1948 8N Ford! I gave 750.00 for the tractor and 50.00 for a 5' finish mower both of which need a little work to use. I had 3.5 acres logged the later part of last year and then paid to have the tops and other underbrush raked and burned. I am still trying to teach my wife about low bidders and the finished result. Needless to say after it was said and done, she can see why the other bid was so much higher. Now don't get me wrong, the majority of the work was satisfactory but it did leave a little to be desired. I have some piles with a lot of dirt ( I can't figure how considering the guy used a grapple rake to rake and pile) that I'll have to bust and re bunch and burn. And I know alot of people will say nay with the little 8N but I think I can do it, just poke it a little slower and easier. I want to remove snags and roots that was not picked up the first go around. My initial thought was to rake with the utility/landscape/root/rock rake and then disc then go back and rake again. Now I'm thinking a box blade with scarifiers. What do you fine folks think would be the best implement(s) to accomplish this task? I can borrow a disc and rake, and I could probably find a box blade if needed. I know I'll need the rake to pile and shake dirt before hand but would a box blade work to get the snags and root or would the disc be better suited? Basically I want it as clean as possible because I'm planting grass and using the "unusable" finish mower to keep it cut. Thanks.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to tractorforum.com Hustler. If you have remaining trees of any size that you want to keep, any sort of box scraper with teeth, will be hitting roots and stalling the tractor, and or killing your trees. If you still have stumps, those will break your disc and rake. I'm taking about the smaller stumps that you might not be able to see within the brush. A box scraper with the teeth lifted, or a back blade, will do a decent job at collecting the brush, but far and away, the best tool for the job in my humble opinion, is going to be a front end loader. The front end loader is especially handy if you can afford a set of pallet forks or a grapple. On the poor mans side of reality though, a box scraper is probably going to be your best asset.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

hustler54,
Your best bet would be to hire a good guy with an excavator for a day and you'd be surprised at the amount of work that that machine can do. It can rip up roots and stumps and fill holes and knock off humps before your very eyes. He could dig holes and bury all the stumps, get rid of all the stuff you don't want to deal with, and level everything on his way out. Then you could clean it up real nice with your 8N with a box scraper and dress it up nice with a landscape rake, or the box scraper if you are handy.
I've done a fair amount of work around my place, and I'll tell you, A local guy I know down the road is amazing with the excavator, and does more work in an afternoon than I could do in a month of Sundays!


----------



## hustler54 (Jul 7, 2013)

Well I bit the bullet today and bought a 5' box blade for 100.00! I need a cutting edge and the ripper shanks but I priced it out and looks like I'll have a nice blade for the tune of 290.00 that's including the 100.00 I spent for the blade. I think I'm still coming out ahead vs. buying new (499.99) for a 5' blade. Do you know if there is a magic angle to set the cutting edge to? Maybe 60 degrees or 70 to really get it to "cut"? Anyone?


----------

